# visiting baby lace monitors from clutches past



## crocdoc (Aug 6, 2011)

Last weekend I flew up to the Gold Coast to visit the reptile expo and finally got to meet, in person, some keepers that have bought baby lace monitors from me in the past. Two keepers, Dean and Tony, had their 'babies' on display at the expo. The 'babies are now 5 and 7 years old. 

As the old saying goes, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Both of these 'babies' were easily recognisable as being from my pair's bloodline, with similar head shapes and colour patterns. 

One of these babies is Wally, seven years ago






This is Wally, now. 





This is Tiger, five years ago:




some months later:




Now:









Tiger in particular is almost the spitting image of Alex, his father (below):


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Amazing animals! Must be great to see them all grown


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw these guys at the show, they were even more amazin in the flesh. I would love a lacie


----------



## Wally (Aug 6, 2011)

What a good looker Wally is, as you'd expect.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 6, 2011)

Very good pics and animals


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 6, 2011)

They're watching you.
I love monitors, they're so smart.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2011)

Just great bro! Food for the soul!



Wally76 said:


> What a good looker Wally is, as you'd expect.



Ha ha. The one called Steve (or incorrectly called something else) is a handsome bugger too!


----------



## thomasbecker (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful creatures you have. Wish I could own one of them one day


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice record to have, David, thanks for sharing! How many times over is Alex a grandfather now? Is it just me, or is Alex yellowing with age??


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 6, 2011)

They are fantastic looking lacies, the pattern and colour is amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crocdoc (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


imported_Varanus;2015838How many times over is Alex a grandfather now? Is it just me said:


> I'm not sure how many times over he's a grandfather - only one person has told me of a successful breeding so far (and you know that pair of monitors particularly well). As for him getting yellower with age - yes, he's been gradually losing the black around his face and neck and it's being replaced with yellow. Here's a comparison I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 6, 2011)

Great looking lacies i LOVE the look of tiger 5 years ago and he still is cute little lizard


----------



## Ozzie Python (Aug 6, 2011)

amazing monitors crocdoc, (and dean & tony). 

if i did not have my current collection of snakes using up my time i would happy to have just one of these guys.


----------

